# suggestions for metal detector..



## tnorton (May 21, 2011)

interested in getting one to start a new hobby. know nothing about them. suggestions for a reasonable priced starter. thanks for any advice on this.


----------



## 3ringer (May 24, 2011)

I have owned several Tesoro metal detectors. They are reasonably priced and come with a life time warranty. They have several models depending on what kind of hunting you want to do. Check out Tesoro.com and request information. Also check out Thetreasuredepot.net for a ton of information and used equipment for sale.


----------



## 3ringer (May 24, 2011)

My mistake, here is the correct site www.thetreasuredepot.com


----------



## tnorton (May 24, 2011)

3ringer said:


> My mistake, here is the correct site www.thetreasuredepot.com



thank you for the site suggestion, already see i'm going to spend some time on that site tonite looking. checked it out briefly and see theres a lot of info on there. thanks again.

oh yea, planning on just looking for relics and coins.


----------



## walkinboss01 (May 27, 2011)

There is a whites coinmaster for pretty cheap on the friendly metal detecting forum. It would be a good starter detector.


----------



## c.broyles (Jun 11, 2011)

*detectors*

Whites metal detector's is what allways use. just my prefernce.  but after my dad had his stroke i bought him a tesoro silver u-max because of they are real light to swing. he liked it first time out he found a eagle button. my pick would be a whites classic id or a tesoro silver u-max to start out with.here's another website to check out
http://metaldetectingforum.com/


----------



## whchunter (Jul 11, 2011)

*Troy*

Troy Metal Detectors.........Shadow 3 or 5. Light, simple and great capability


----------



## rayjay (Jul 13, 2011)

I just checked out a book from the library - "The Urban Treasure Hunter - A practical handbook for beginners" by Michael Chapman.

Lots of good info. I haven't bought a detector yet but I'm looking. Actually, I have an old cheapy toy detector I bought at a yard sale for $5. I have used it to find things I drop in the yard


----------



## CaptainCraig (Jul 13, 2011)

How much are you willing to spend? I have a whites MXT that is a great machine but its in the 700 dollar range. I bought my dad a new 200 dollar machine from a friend of mine that owns Bonnie Blue Metal detectors and he has found cannon balls and bullets over a foot deep. PM me your number and I will hook you up with him.


----------



## Hobie246 (Jul 23, 2011)

I have heard great things about the Garrett ACE 250.  I use a Whites DFX, but it is not a beginners machine.


----------



## dirtdigger1 (Jul 26, 2011)

I use a Tesoro  cibola ,it in the 340 range .  They only way about two and half pounds and seem to be well made. Now only if i can find the time and place to use it.


----------



## Redbug (Jul 26, 2011)

I have had White's and Garrett through the years.

I have ordered thru Kellyco. They also have a lot of reading material on how to choose a detector.
http://www.kellycodetectors.com/indexmain.php


----------



## dirtdigger1 (Jul 26, 2011)

You might want to check out a site called treasure Quest, real nice people on this site they can be a big help and don't mind answering questions.


----------



## cch0830 (Aug 19, 2011)

I had a White's Prizm IV. It was a good starter detector. I think the Coinmaster has since replaced the Prizms


----------

